# Best way to fix corner beads that are cracking?



## Git (Mar 11, 2008)

5 year old tract home in S Cal - getting ready to paint. I have a number of metal corner beads that have cracked - I guess they should have taped the joint or used more fasteners?

What is the best way to fix this short of tearing them off and starting over? I have a Bostich stapler that will shoot 1 1/2" narrow crown staples - I was thinking staple it down, re coat with some joint compound and then try to match the texture.

Here is a picture - the orange cylinder is a magnet.


----------



## Git (Mar 11, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

The corner bead is most likely vinyl bullnose.

To repair:

1.) Scrape loose coating off.

2.) Apply mesh tape.

3.) Mix up quick set compound (bag) - Use a 90 minute to allow you more time to work with it.

4.) Coat.

5.) When dry, scrape or lightly sand any rough areas.

6.) Repeat process.

7.) Finish with ready mix (bucket).

8.) Allow to dry and sand smooth - Use a drywall sanding sponge.

9.) Apply orange peel texture over area. Spray in a random pattern while blending (or feathering) the edges. Think of an air-brush paint gun, and operate the can the same way.

10.) Allow arange peel to dry: VERY lightly sand off any lumps, or balls of spray....prime and paint.

Good Luck - FWIW: We fix these all the time. Large 700 unit apartment complexes with similar issues that come from people smacking the corners while moving furniture, or what have you.


----------



## Git (Mar 11, 2008)

Sounds like a plan - I really appreciate it

Thanks


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Git:

If it wuz me, I'd be most inclined to wait for the corner bead to crack on both sides and over it's entire length and replace those darn metal corner beads with vinyl corner beads:

http://www.trim-tex.com/catalog/cbeads.htm

Vinyl corner beads have the advantage that you can pry up either side, brush a little white wood glue under the flanges, allow them to snap back into shape and time for the glue to harden. They're very much easier to repair than metal corner bead.

Once you bend metal corner bead, it's toast. Vinyl corner bead will snap back to it's original shape after being bent.


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> The corner bead is most likely vinyl bullnose.


Would a magnet stick to it then? :laughing:


----------

